
Theranos 2.0:'This test is garbage' – Experts: SV startup's blood test is flawed - rock57
https://www.businessinsider.com/silicon-valley-telomere-blood-test-2018-9
======
olliej
Is this test itself flawed, or is it the “telomere length tells us useful
things” idea that is flawed?

If the test is flawed/doesn’t accurately measure telomere length then it’s
clearly a completely bogus company.

But if the test does accurately measure telomere length you get into the
domain of “does that mean anything useful” and as the supplements industry has
shown putting “may” in your claims with footnotes saying it might be complete
nonsense means that you’re 100% not committing fraud.

